# Ambulance whacker in UK vid!



## 9319

Good stuff


----------



## Guest

cute bobbie too.


----------



## 263FPD

OCKS said:


> cute bobbie too.


Either she is better then 6', or the little fucker being stopped is one little fucker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adroitcuffs

Well now, isn't that just whackeriffic?!?


----------

